# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Finally decode the US T-Mobile devices By Box Z3X

## FREE3

*Finally decode the US T-Mobile devices
By Box Z3X* *Available in Server*  *Pack : 30 Cridits 
Pack : 50 Cridits*  *Unlock will take 10 credits till 1 jan 2018* *Models available*  *- addition support SM-G360T (direct unlock via server) (root required)
- addition support SM-G360T1 (direct unlock via server) (root required)
- addition support SM-G530T (direct unlock via server) (root required)
- addition support SM-G530T1 (direct unlock via server) (root required)
- addition support SM-G930T (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G930T1 (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G935T (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G950U TMB (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G950U1 TMB (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G955U TMB (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-G955U1 TMB (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-N950U TMB (direct unlock via server)
- addition support SM-N950U1 TMB (direct unlock via server)*

----------

